# Cost of firewood in Missouri / close to.



## Keith42 (May 14, 2006)

Can someone tell me what a rank of wood goes for in / around the Mo bootheel? I have gathered a pretty good supply of wood in this year and i'll probably end up selling a few rank to help finance my new splitter as well as the new saws i have purchased. Someone had mentioned that per rank would cost $40.00, would this be delivered and not stacked or what? What does wood sellers charge for delivering / stacking ? Haven't ever really cut / sold any before, any help appreciated.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 14, 2006)

What's a rank? The only unit of measure for firewood that is legal in Missouri is the *cord*. That's 128 cubic feet, usually expressed as a pile 4' x 4' x 8'.


http://www.moga.state.mo.us/statutes/C400-499/4130000055.HTM

http://ts.nist.gov/ts/htdocs/230/235/appxc/appxc.htm#4e



Rank, rick, face cord, whatever. It all means whatever anybody wants it to mean. Which means, it means nothing.


----------



## Keith42 (May 14, 2006)

*selling wood*

Ok......People HERE sell wood by the "rank" 4'tall X 8' long by 18 or 20" been around here all of my life and have never heard of sellers selling it any other way.


----------



## clearance (May 14, 2006)

"Rank" is when you work hard all day in the hot sun after you forgot to use right-gaurd, speedstick, whatever. You then go home and your woman says "You smell just rank, go have a shower"


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 14, 2006)

Over in S.W. Missouri prices are basically:

mixed hardwood of good quality
rick (2x4x8) $40-50, customer picked up, $50-70, delivered, maybe stacked
cord (4x4x8) $80-100, customer picked up $100-140, delivered, maybe stacked

the better quality burning wood, the higher the value, good seasoned split oak may command as much as 20-30% more.


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 14, 2006)

clearance said:


> "Rank" is when you work hard all day in the hot sun after you forgot to use right-gaurd, speedstick, whatever. You then go home and your woman says "You smell just rank, go have a shower"




Best definition of rank so far.....I guess if its a measure of firewood there, it means a short rick. Never heard of a rank of firewood, and I'm 150 miles away.


----------



## Keith42 (May 15, 2006)

*wood*

As i said "i don't know much about pricing wood" OR, the correct terminology on the wood dimensions, i just know that around my area everyone has always refered to the word "rank" I for sure won't argue with anyone because i don't know enough about the subject at hand, that is why i asked the question. I do appreciate your replies. Guess i need to do some "snooping around for what i'm looking for on the net, maybe i won't seem so dumb to you all. Thanks again.


----------



## dtw902 (May 15, 2006)

Keith42
Don't sweat it sell it by the face rick or rank (If thats what they call it in your area) 4' high x 8' long x 16 or 18 inch's wide. Not many people anymore can burn 24" wood.

Check around in your area and see what the average price is per rick.
Maybe check the adds from the local paper from last fall. If thats possible,
you might be able to find old adds on the net.


----------



## Keith42 (May 15, 2006)

*wood prices*

Thanks, will do, i appreciate everyone's reply.


----------



## Newfie (May 15, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> What's a rank? The only unit of measure for firewood that is legal in Missouri is the *cord*. That's 128 cubic feet, usually expressed as a pile 4' x 4' x 8'.



oh goody, we are going to google and quibble. Well then lets be clear that a cord is expressed as a stack, not a pile.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 15, 2006)

Keith42 said:


> As i said "i don't know much about pricing wood" OR, the correct terminology on the wood dimensions, i just know that around my area everyone has always refered to the word "rank" I for sure won't argue with anyone because i don't know enough about the subject at hand, that is why i asked the question. I do appreciate your replies. Guess i need to do some "snooping around for what i'm looking for on the net, maybe i won't seem so dumb to you all. Thanks again.



Kinda seems like you are snooping around on the net, and dont worry about the differences in terminology. Just because the term is not used here, that doesn't mean it isn't a "real, commonly understood" term there. Dialects differ everywhere. 

When I moved here from Ia. years and years ago I had to relearn a good bit of vocabulary. 

A pickup topper suddenly became a camper shell. 
A pop changed to a soda. 
A license plate was known as a tag. 

If people there buy by the rank, thats probably the best way to try to sell it to them.


----------



## bottlefed89 (May 15, 2006)

Where are you all at in MO, and KS?? If you're interested, I'll buy all you can cut. If you deliver I'll buy any amount you want to bring. If I pick up you have to have atleast 5 cords, and you must help load. I buy all UNSPLIT 18" white, red, and post oak. 4-16" in diameter. If any of you are interested email me at [email protected]
thanks,
greg


----------

